# Score that buck and win contest



## ssfr2006 (Dec 15, 2006)

OK...we are rolling in the 2009 Deer Season...with some great deer down already!! So now it is time to celebrate and get this years GameTraxx.com, Score That Buck and Win Contest. It is here!!

Some Key Points about GameTraxx.com for 2009!!!

*> NEWEST FEATURE: TRAIL CAM SYNC!!! The hottest tool out there for trail cam users. View trends of your trail camera activity and compare them to weather conditions to see patterns you were missing!!!

> TRAIL CAMERA GIVEAWAY: GameTraxx is giving away a DLC Covert Trail Camera in December 2009 to one lucky paid member. So when you sign up for a paid membership between now and Dec 1st, 2009, you are automatically entered into the drawing. Details at www.gametraxx.com

> TRY IT FOR FREE: We have a link on the home page for QDMA Members and QDMA Friends. This Free Trial has been sponsored by QDMA to allow QDMA Members and all others try out GameTraxx for free until Nov 15th. Simply click on QDMA Members or QDMA Friends Link on the Home Page. Absolutely No Obligations...so enjoy the GameTraxx experience on us!!

> COMING SOON: GameTraxx I-Phone App!!! Stay Tuned!!!!*

For you folks that don't know GameTraxx.com yet, just imagine the following:

The ability to 
Remember every important detail of every hunting trip you will ever take from this point on. 
24/7 weather tracking for every area you will ever hunt:
Weather details for YOUR area such as temperature, barometric pressure, lunar phase, wind speed and direction automatically populated into your journal as you simply enter the date and time of your trips; 
Access to the original John Alden Knight Solunar Table at your fingertips anytime, anywhere, any date you ask for - specific for your hunting area. 
Customized reports created specifically for you, for a never before seen look at what is having an impact on your hunting success - finding those patterns. 
Photo uploads of all your treasured hunting photographs. 
Instant knowledge of exact days and hours spent in the field. 
A personalized journal of all your details for your leisurely review.
Plus...the all NEW for 2009....Trail Cam Sync!!!!

*OK...for those of you that are new to AT or new to this CONTEST. 
Here is the deal!!*

1. Goto www.GameTraxx.com and take a look around at what GameTraxx has to offer you as an hunter and/or angler;
2. Goto and take the Guided Tour - On the Home Page
3. On the last page of the tour...you will see a contest button (lower right corner of slide - it is the gray button)
4. Review the picture of the buck and estimate the score
5. Post the Gross Score on this thread
6. Wait and Watch for the Winner to be announced

*Note: Make sure you watch the demo video (look for GT TV) on the home page - real informative. 
Click here for Video http://www.gametraxx.com/gttv.aspx - you will need sound.*


OK...it is that easy...LETS ROLL!!

*Contest Dates
Start: 10/27/2009
Ends: Midnight 11/22/2009*

Hunt Hard....but HUNT SMART!!!!

Jason


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

146 1/8"


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

I say 161 3/8" gross


----------



## judger101 (Jan 11, 2009)

157 3/8


----------



## bplush (Feb 17, 2007)

147.5


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

163 1/8


----------



## HCAman (Nov 3, 2003)

159


----------



## IL~Hunter (Jul 23, 2005)

165


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

152 1/8"


----------



## Katera131 (Jan 7, 2009)

156.5"


----------



## Ogredude43 (Jun 11, 2006)

173


----------



## MidMoJeff (Jul 24, 2009)

167 3/8"


----------



## Ridge-Runner (Jul 31, 2009)

168 2/8

rr


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

178"


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

166":darkbeer:


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

171


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

162


----------



## SportHunter (May 22, 2009)

158


----------



## Trinity Archery (Nov 8, 2005)

168 5/8"


----------



## chckwgn (Mar 7, 2009)

*153 3/4*

153 3/4


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

169


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I have no clue how to do this so I'm going to guess 160


----------



## KS3DER (Jan 25, 2009)

170"


----------



## Top Pin Archery (Apr 5, 2006)

149 6/8


----------



## devin7 (Sep 30, 2009)

169 3/8


----------



## anthony270 (Feb 2, 2009)

148.5


----------



## Sasquatch727 (Sep 14, 2009)

171 1/8


----------



## kkaldor (Sep 28, 2006)

157 5/8


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

167 7/8


----------



## <COPE> (Jan 19, 2009)

154 5/8


----------



## ELDRICK (Dec 13, 2006)

148 3/8


----------



## WNYBuckHunter (Sep 13, 2009)

149 1/8


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

154.5


----------



## MikeTN (Nov 2, 2004)

158 3/4"


----------



## ssfr2006 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Good Scores*

Some really good scores going up!!!


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

i'd say about 185 5/8


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

168 3/8"


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

146


----------



## Arrow Slingin' (Sep 28, 2007)

146 3/8"


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

*thanks*

my guess is 155


----------



## cebert07 (Jan 14, 2009)

172 7/8


----------



## aust bowhunter (Jul 11, 2007)

*From Aust*

169 6/8


----------



## Bowyer (Sep 14, 2008)

*156 3/4*

That my guess.


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

172 1/8"


----------



## wolf1 (Mar 31, 2007)

161


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

173 5/8


----------



## ssfr2006 (Dec 15, 2006)

*REsults...ALMOST*

I am reviewing all scores. Will post by tomorrow night.


----------



## ss243b (Oct 16, 2009)

169 7/8


----------



## ssfr2006 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Wnner*

The Winner Is... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

There are alot of close scores, and due to this, we once again will award the TOP 5 Spots with a Free Membership to GameTraxx (www.GameTraxx.com).

The score of the buck is *166*, so your winners are:

1st Place with PERFECT SCORE
ToughAntlerTees 166 (perfect)

2nd Place
IL~Hunter - 165

3rd Place
MidMoJeff - 167 3/8

4th Place
bigdogarcher - 167 7/8

5th Place
Ridge-Runner - 168 1/4


I will be sending the winners a PM with instructions for their Membership package. 


MAKE SURE TO JOIN OUR FACEBOOK PAGE!!
http://www.facebook.com/pages/GameTraxx/167900127923

CHECK OUT YOU TUBE VIDEO
www.youtube.com/gtxchannel




Hunt Hard...Hunt SMART

Jason


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

ssfr2006 said:


> The Winner Is...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Cograts guys. Way to go..:darkbeer:


----------

